# SQUID und ICAP zum Virenscannen



## blunznwurscht (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi.
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir villeicht einer von euch weiterhelfen kann.
Folgendes Problem:
Ich will unter Red Hat Linux den Squid als Proxyserver und Cache verwenden. Wichtig ist dabei allerdings das Scannen auf Viren und Malware. Kennt jemand einen Antiviren Hersteller, der einer Serverversion seine AV Software mir ICAP unterstützung für Linux anbietet?
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

MfG,
Marvin


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2004)

Nur für Dich alleine? Hmm. Die meisten AV-Programmhersteller bieten eine all-in-one Lösung an.

Z. B.:
http://www.pandasecurity.com/proxy.htm

Wenn Du f-prot, Bitdefender, Antivir und co verwenden möchtest, hilft Dir vielleicht:
http://www.bolzchristian.de/software/squidvir/

Das hab ich mit Google gefunden.. Schlagworte: Squid + Antivir

Leute, nutzt mehr google   ;-]


----------



## blunznwurscht (9. Dezember 2004)

Nö, nicht für mich alleine. 
Google hab ich schon sehr oft benuzt. Squidvir ist aber ein Plugin für Squid. Während ICAP ein Protokoll ist, welches von jeweiligen Antvivir Hersteller unterstützt werden muss.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2004)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützen ClamAV (clamd/libclamav), FRISK F-Prot Daemon, F-Secure AV,  Kaspersky AntiVirus, McAfee/NAI uvscan, mks32, OpenAntiVirus ScannerDaemon, Sophos Sweep und Symantec AntiVirus ICAP


----------

